# chat funktioniert nicht (Connection refused: connect)



## Moguai77 (7. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade, den chat von http://java.seite.net/chat/quellcode.txt bei mir lokal zum laufen zu bringen. Mein Betriebssystem ist Vista 32 Bit.

Die class-Dateien liegen im gleichen Verzeichnis, wo auch die HTML-Datei liegt die den Chat einbindet. Der start von java chatserver klappt scheinbar ohne Probleme. Leider sehe ich in der HTML-Seite folgenden Fehler (Text aus der Java-Konsole):


```
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM.1)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkExit(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exit(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.exit(Unknown Source)
	at chatapplet.start(chatapplet.java:56)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM.1)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM.1)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkExit(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exit(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.exit(Unknown Source)
	at chatapplet.start(chatapplet.java:56)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM.1)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM.1)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkExit(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exit(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.exit(Unknown Source)
	at chatapplet.start(chatapplet.java:56)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM.1)
```

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke!
LG Moguai


----------



## DP (7. Nov 2008)

http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/819-3664/6n5sbeo24?a=view


----------



## Moguai77 (7. Nov 2008)

Hi DP,

danke für den Link, aber ich nutze Xampp und da finde ich die policy.files nicht...

LG Moguai


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2008)

Die sind nicht Teil von XAMPP, sondern die musst du selbst mitbringen.

- Alex


----------

